# Let's make a list.



## JessicaS

of different websites to keep as a sticky so people can find a lot of these great organizations and find ways to become more active.

this was in a different thread

http://www.thenonprofits.com/

*Baby Milk Action and info on Nestle Boycott*

http://www.babymilkaction.org/

For lists of Nestle Brands so you can boycott more effectively

http://www.nestleusa.com/

http://www.nestle.co.uk/

http://www.nestle.com/

*La Leche League*

http://www.lalecheleague.org/

*International Cesarean Awareness Network*

http://www.ican-online.org/

*PETA*

http://www.peta.org/index.asp

*GreenPeace*

http://www.greenpeace.org/international_en/

*Attachment Parenting International*

http://www.attachmentparenting.org/

Anyone else want to add anything??

Oh, and let's not debate on this thread..this is just for a list of organizations so we can have it handy.


----------



## JessicaS

*UNICEF*

http://www.unicef.org/


----------



## Arduinna

International Planned Parenthood

http://www.ippf.org/

Planned Parenthood Federation of America

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/


----------



## Changed

http://www.feministsforlife.org/


----------



## chicagomom

Media matters for America

FEC voter registration form

Sierra Club

Vaccine Adverse Event Report System (VAERS)

National Organization for Women

Poverty/Human Rights
Amnesty International
Call to Renewal (faith-based)
Human Rights Watch
Carter Center


----------



## ChasingPeace

Websites for contacting your congressional representatives:

http://www.house.gov/writerep/
http://www.senate.gov/

From another thread:
http://www.responsibleshopper.org


----------



## Changed

http://www.thearc.org/nks

Great org! I like this one alot. They make great efforts to educate the public on disabled living.


----------



## alliwenk

Great Idea!

Someone else here suggested this site and it's great (don't remember who...







)
Code Pink

Raising commercial free children (as much as possible...)
Center for a New American Dream

and, one of my faves...
Co-op America


----------



## HoneymoonBaby

www.rachelsvineyard.org


----------



## LavenderMae

http://www.noharmm.org/

http://www.circumstitions.com/

http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/

http://www.amnesty.org/ailib/intcam/femgen/fgm10.htm

http://www.stopfgm.org/stopfgm/jump_page.jsp


----------



## sohj

I'm posting an anti-television link.

http://www.tvturnoff.org/index.htm










Great idea, abimommy!


----------



## A&A

www.nocirc.org

www.stopcirc.com

www.democracynow.org


----------



## JessicaS

It wasn't my idea.







mamathistle mentioned it on another thread and I started it up.


----------



## isleta

The Natural Child project

Free the Children
Children helping children.

http://www.anycities.com/stopcirc/ Stop all circumcision

Childrens Rights

http://www.teachingforchange.org

http://www.unfpa.org/support/friends/34million.htm

truthout

http://www.socialjustice.org

http://www.naral.org


----------



## Smilemomma

People for the American Way

www.PFAW.com

They are a Washington advocacy group that promotes religious freedom, civic participation and civil rights.


----------



## FoxintheSnow

Against Factory Farming

www.farmsanctuary.org

Listing of Animal Rights Direct Actions

http://www.directaction.info/


----------



## SaveTheWild

*Environmental Orgs*

www.nrdc.org

www.wilderness.org

www.edf.org

www.npca.org


----------



## phathui5

Vegetarian Resource Group
http://www.vrg.org


----------



## lovemybaby

Against corporal punishment of children:

http://parentinginjesusfootsteps.org/petition.html

For Canadians who are against corporal punishment of children:
http://www.crin.org/resources/infodetail.asp?id=18199


----------



## *Erin*

anti "ism" resources

SOAW

colours of resistance

peggy mcintosh
knapsack


----------



## Arduinna

Human Rights Campaign http://www.hrc.org/ working for equal rights for GLBT (gays, lesbians, bisexuals, transgendered)


----------



## k4kara

Mothers Acting Up http://www.mothersactingup.org/
is dedicated to mobilizing the gigantic political strength of mothers to ensure the health, education and safety of every child, not just a privileged few. We realize that we live in a world that does not prioritize or protect our children's well-being and that this will not change without each of us finding the courage and commitment to speak out on their behalf


----------



## cat_astrophe

http://www.2asisters.org/

http://www.liberty-belles.org/


----------



## djs_girl517

http://www.badnarik.org/

Also, *Libertarian Party website*:

www.lp.org


----------



## cat_astrophe

http://www.pinkpistols.com/


----------



## Silliest

www.milksucks.com

good info on why dairy milk is not fit food for humans


----------



## bayviewbill33

http://www.justice-respect.org/
http://www.attachmentparenting.org/
http://www.junkscience.com/
For a family vacation: http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/
Just for fun: http://www.markpatrick.com/games/tetris/tetrisIE.html

http://fairtax.org/
(_link removed - content against rules. ~adina_)
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/
http://www.nospank.net/
http://www.nra.org/
http://www.usflag.org/toc.html

I have not thorughly researched this web site but what little I have it looks good: http://athomemothers.com/
http://www.fatherhood.org/
http://www.aap.org
http://www.askdrsears.com/
http://www.allrecipes.com/
http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## lovemybaby

A link to take action on "To Train Up a Child" (book that advises parents to whip infants & toddlers)

http://stoptherod.net/ttuac.html


----------



## loftmama

no spanking

www.nospank.net

and

www.stophitting.com

also - the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child (UN CRC)

http://www.unicef.org/crc/fulltext.htm


----------



## paddyfinnsmom

League of Women Voters
International Campaign for Tibet


----------



## StacyL

*Why fluoride is bad:*

http://www.fluoridation.com/


----------



## StacyL

*Why soy is bad for people, especially babies:*

http://www.healingcrow.com/soy/soy.html

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/soy.htm

http://www.biblelife.org/babyfood.htm


----------



## StacyL

*Vaccines made from aborted fetal tissue cell lines:*

http://www.cogforlife.org/

http://www.naturodoc.com/library/pub...ne_who_how.htm

http://www.gulfwarvets.com/fetal.htm


----------



## StacyL

*Anti Abortion sites:*

http://www.cathinsight.com/morality/abortion.htm

http://www.prolife.org/

http://www.prolifeaction.org/


----------



## isleta

Non-Violence

nonviolence.org

The Gandhi Institute

Global movement for a culture of peace and non-violence

United Religions Initiative-has a kids site also

common dreams

lauras house-domestic violence including statistics

save Darfur


----------



## KoalaMama

Genetically Engineered Foods:
http://www.gefoodalert.org/
http://www.krafty.org/
http://www.greenpeace.org/internatio...mpaign_id=3942
http://www.truefoodnow.org/

Environmentally Friendly Home:
http://www.ewg.org/reports/skindeep/

Organics and Farming:
http://www.organicconsumers.org/
http://www.sustainabletable.org/getinvolved/
http://www.themeatrix.com/
http://www.biodynamics.com/


----------



## Ragana

Iraq war
Military Families Speak Out
Operation Truth
Lunaville Blog
Not in Our Name Project
Bring Them Home Now
Juan Cole's Blog

Liberal press/radio
Air America
Media Matters for America
In These Times
Daily Kos Blog

Various liberal/progressive politics
Americans United for Separation of Church and State
Mothers Opposing Bush
Michael Moore
BushLies.net
Church Folks for a Better America
Center for American Progress
Another Poster for Peace
Election Protection
Inequality.org


----------



## willowsmom

Has anyone said...

http://www.mothersoughttohaveequalrights.org/

yet?


----------



## Ragana

Simple living/voluntary simplicity/sustainable living
Simple and Sustainable Living
The Simple Living Network
Mother Earth News
Book Crossing - give away your used books

Kids and parenting
Kelly Mom - AP breastfeeding, sleeping, and parenting info
Natural Family Online

Health
Whole Health MD
Insider's Guide to Natural Health


----------



## janhunt

Thank you for this topic, it will be very useful!

I thought I'd send a list of the advocacy-related items on our website:

1. 17 child advocacy documents, such as initiatives, laws, petitions, and bills of rights, at http://www.naturalchild.org/advocacy/ .

2. 31 articles on child advocacy (including several on the topic of standing up for children in public places) at http://www.naturalchild.org/articles..._advocacy.html .

3. A list of 14 recommended books on child advocacy at http://www.naturalchild.org/bookshop/child_advocacy/.

I would love to know about other items that should be included in those sections of our site!

Thanks,

Jan

Jan Hunt, M.Sc.
[email protected]

Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org/

"Change the world - nurture a child."


----------



## polka123

*Kids' Rights*:
http://www.hrw.org/children/

http://www.ibcr.org/

http://www.amnestyusa.org/children/index.do

http://www.unicefusa.org/site/pp.asp...I8O0H&b=262152

http://boes.org/justice.html

http://www.savethechildren.net/allia...us/rights.html

*Pro Choice*:
http://www.naral.org/

http://www.prochoice.com/

*No Circ:*
http://www.cirp.org/

http://www.noharmm.org/home.htm

*Gay/lesbian rights*:
http://www.iglhrc.org/site/iglhrc/

http://www.actwin.com/eatonohio/gay/world.htm

*Animal Rights*:
http://www.pcrm.org/ (Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine)

http://www.pcrm.org/resch/charities/mod_overview.html (march of dimes)

http://www.iamscruelty.com/

Anti Vivisection:
http://www.aniweb.org/english_version/vivisection.html

http://www.animal-lib.org.au/lists/viv/viv.shtml

Premarin horrors:
http://www.premarin.org/

http://www.menopauseonline.com/letbea.html

*Animal Rescue*:
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/home.html

Stop Gassing in our Pounds:
http://www.saveourshelters.com/vashe...essRelease.htm
warning - graffic description







:
http://www.peta.org/alert/automation...tem.asp?id=282

*Anti-Fur:*
http://www.all-creatures.org/adow/cam-fur-inside.html

http://www.alv.org.au/issues/fur.asp


----------



## lovemybaby

This website tells you what you can do about the book "To Train Up a Child" by Michael and Debi Pearl, which advises parents to "train" infants to "obey" by whipping them:

http://www.stoptherod.net/ttuac.html


----------



## momea

Great resource! A few more:

Free the Slaves
http://www.freetheslaves.net/home.php

International Red Cross/Red Crescent
http://www.ifrc.org/what/values/hvalues/index.asp


----------



## Simplicity

http://www.checnet.org
Childrens Health Environmental Coalition

CHEC is a national non-profit organization dedicated to educating the public, specifically parents and caregivers, about environmental toxins that affect children's health.

http://www.preventingharm.org
Preventing Harm - Children and Toxins.

http://www.womenandenvironment.org
Women's Voices for the Earth is a nonprofit, women-centered environmental justice organization that was founded in 1995. Our mission is to empower women, who historically have had little power to affect environmental policy, to create an ecologically sustainable and socially just society.

http://www.arclaw.org
Attorneys for the rights of the child

http://www.envirohealthaction.org

http://www.healthytomorrow.org

http://www.chemicalbodyburden.org


----------



## Simplicity

http://www.toxicteeth.org

http://www.toxicfreelegacy.org

http://www.rainbo.org


----------



## Simplicity

http://nurses.cirp.org

http://www.greenseal.org

http://www.scorecard.org

http://www.actsofkindness.org

http://www.foodnotbombs.org

http://www.forestadvocate.org

http://www.nativeforest.org

http://www.buildinggreen.com

http://www.misschildren.org

http://www.commercialexploitation.org

http://www.childadvocate.org

http://www.endcorporalpunishment.org

http://www.elderabusecenter.org

http://www.pet-abuse.com

http://globalissues.org

http://www.bloodsisters.org/bloodsisters

http://www.earthactivisttraining.org

http://www.modestneeds.org

http://www.rainn.org


----------



## Simplicity

http://www.locksoflove.org

http://www.worldwatch.org

http://www.greencrossinternational.net

http://www.beyondpesticides.org

http://www.earthjustice.org

http://www.motherfriendly.org

http://www.depressionafterdelivery.com

http://www.dadsanddaughters.org

http://www.womenmatter.com

http://www.mob.org

http://www.sameproject.org

http://www.peace-action.org

http://charitywatch.org

http://www.womenscommission.org

http://www.womenforwomen.org


----------



## Simplicity

http://www.ethicalconsumer.org

http://www.kidsface.org

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prerel.html

http://www.environmentaldefense.org/home.cfm


----------



## Simplicity

http://www.clotheslineproject.org

http://www.allwomencount.net

wow, I added alot. I think I'm done going through my links. ha.


----------



## lovemybaby

Website for taking action against devices to whip babies, please sign the petition:

http://www.stoptherod.net/


----------



## Luke'N'Mom24/7

Parents For Window Blind Safety

www.pfwbs.org

a 510(c) (3) grass roots, non-profit organization established in November 2002 to act as a support group and to educate parents, law enforcement, state officials, physicians, and the media on the hazards of corded window treatments and to provide a source of current statistical information.


----------



## Darrel

.


----------



## aisraeltax

im trying not to duplicate, but is anyone going through this at the end? (or mid through)?









http://www.aflcio.org/

http://www.unionvoice.org/wfean/home.html
working families e-activist

http://www.nonprofitadvocacy.blogspot.com/

http://www.alternet.org/

http://www.ourfuture.org/

http://www.bushgreenwatch.org/
real-time media analysis from columbia journalism review

http://www.aclu.org/

http://www.eff.org/
electronic frontier

http://www.freepress.net/

www.commoncause.org

http://www.misleader.org/

http://www.democracyfornewhampshire.com/

factcheck.org

grassroots.org

http://www.democrats.com/

democracyforamerica.com

http://www.hrcactioncenter.org
human rights campaign

http://www.laundrylist.org/index.htm
benefits of clothesline drying

http://www.lcv.org/
league of conservation voters

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NGannounce/
national grassroots network

truemajority.org/who/

http://www.verifiedvoting.org/

thats all i can think of for now. i guess this gives away some of my political affiliations.
Rach


----------



## bellydancemama2Syd

Great place www.hiefer.org


----------



## tootpapa

Sorry to ask this here. I am new and wondering where the News and Current Events forum is that replaced War and Politics. I don't see it listed anywhere.


----------



## miranda

Fair trade related sites:

www.fairtradefederation.com

www.maketradefair.com

www.transfairusa.org

My personal favorite charity/website:

www.heifer.org


----------



## Yavie

Hi, I'm new here tonight and figured I'd pop in to post a couple of sites that I didn't see on any of the lists 

The Box Project

Darkness Against Child Abuse

Death Penalty Information Center

Make A Child Smile

Volunteer Match

I apologise if I've posted any repeats!

- Yav


----------



## lovemybaby

Here's a petition against a business in CA that sells devices to whip babies, and books advising parents to whip them







:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takea...ltl=1127998999

Please sign - thanks


----------



## Eavesdrop

http://www.youthrights.org/

http://www.childrenintherapy.org/

http://www.takingchildrenseriously.com/

http://www.isaccorp.org/

http://www.alfiekohn.org/index.html

http://www.peacefire.org/

http://home.earthlink.net/~mmales/

http://girlmom.com/

http://www.johntaylorgatto.com/

http://www.spinninglobe.net/gattopage.htm

http://www.holtgws.com/index.html

http://www.parentsandbox.com/

http://www.notdeadyet.org/


----------



## flyjawn

www.easterseals.org - children with physical disabilities
www.peacebypeace.org - nonviolence curriculum for kids (i work for them)


----------



## mommabug2006

http://www.stopglobalwarming.org/sgw_features.asp


----------



## onyxravnos

I thought I'd add to the list a bit. I didn't see these.
_______________________________________________

*Care2* has links for petitions, group forums, news, job search, product reviews, all sorts of good things.
http://www.care2.com

*Working for change* - petitions, news
http://www.workingforchange.com/

*Foods Not Bombs*
http://www.foodnotbombs.net/
*
Free Click Sites*

*The Hunger Site* (children, hunger, animals, breast cancer, rain forest) + if you buy things from them they donate.
http://www.thehungersite.com/cgi-bin...jects/CTDSites
*
Ecology Fund* - rain forest
http://ecologyfund.com/
*
Care2.com click sites* (children, hunger, animals, rain forest, more)
http://www.care2.com/click2donate/

(If someone is interested in more free click sites feel free to PM me. I can give you a whole list of free click sites ranging from the environment, children health, supporting the arts, domestic violence, womens health, hunger, poverty, animals, pretty much any subject your interested in. Doesn't coast you anything and just takes a second to go to a site and click the button.)


----------



## EdnaMarie

Phew... I looked through all of them to see if these are here, I didn't see them but forgive me if they are repeats as my eyes got fuzzy towards the end:

http://www.idealist.org
http://www.reliefweb.int
http://www.makepovertyhistory.org
http://www.irc.org
http://www.oxfam.org
http://www.savetheinternet.org

Great idea.


----------



## madhavi

http://awareparenting.com
http://www.atlc.org/
http://spinningbabies.com/


----------



## talia rose

www.impeachbush.org


----------



## Ambrose

*Perinatal Loss Resources*
*March of Dimes: Pregnancy and Newborn Loss* - One of the special topics sections of the March of Dimes Health Education Center
http://www.marchofdimes.com/pnhec/572.asp


*Aiding Mothers and Fathers Experiencing Neonatal Death (AMEND)* - Offers support and encouragement to parents having a normal grief reaction to the loss of their baby.
http://www.amendgroup.com/


*A Place to Remember* - For those who have been touched by a crisis in pregnancy or death of a baby
http://www.aplacetoremember.com/


*A Heartbreaking Choice* - For families who choose to end their pregnancies after prenatal diagnosis or have interrupted a wanted pregnancy after poor prenatal diagnosis.
http://www.aheartbreakingchoice.com/


*Bereavement Services* from Undersign Lutheran Medical Foundation - provides a comprehensive approach to caring for families whose babies died during pregnancy or shortly after birth along with resources for parents and health care providers.
http://www.bereavementprograms.com/


*Angel Babies Forever Loved* - Various resources for parents, grandparents and friends of those who lose a babies and must cope with the shattered dream.
http://www.angels4ever.com/index.html


*The Hygeia Foundation, Inc. and Institute for Perinatal Loss and Bereavement (Hygeia)* - A global community for perinatal health, loss, and bereavement.
http://www.hygeia.org


*MEND (Mommies Enduring Neonatal Death)* - A Christian, non-profit organization that reaches out to families who have suffered the loss of a baby through miscarriage, stillbirth, or early infant death.
http://www.mend.org/


*Share - Pregnancy and Infant Loss Support* - A National organization that serves those whose lives are touched by the tragic death of a baby through early pregnancy loss, stillbirth, or in the first few months of life.
http://www.nationalshareoffice.com/


*WISSP Wisconsin Stillbirth Service Program* - Serves families who experience the tragedy of stillbirth and the professionals who care for them, in Wisconsin and throughout the world.
http://www.wisc.edu/wissp/


*The Loss of a Child*
*The Compassionate Friends* - Assists families toward the positive resolution of grief following the death of a child of any age.
http://www.compassionatefriends.org/


*The MISS foundation Mothers in Sympathy and Support* - A volunteer based organization committed to providing crisis support and long term aid to families after the death of a child from any cause, for parents, professionals, and friends/caregivers.
http://www.missfoundation.org/


*Loss in Multiple Pregnancy/birth*
*The Center for Loss in Multiple Birth (CLIMB)* - By and for parents who have experienced the death of one or more, both or all, of their twins or higher multiples during pregnancy, at birth, in infancy or childhood.
http://www.climb-support.org/


*Grandparent Support*
*AGAST - Alliance of Grandparents, A Support in Tragedy International* - A volunteer organization dedicated to helping grandparents through the trauma, stress and grief after the loss of a grandchild to deal with the double loss--lost of a grandchild and how to help the parents of the child (their own child).
http://www.agast.org/


----------



## Seannamama

Encouraging easy changes to curb carbon output...lessen climate change:

http://c3.newdream.org/campaigns/c3/...e1b6ca539626a/


----------



## Turquesa

*Behold my random assortment of causes! I alphabetized them by organization name, (for lack of a better scheme). Here goes:
*
Teaching our children to think critically about how media can degrade or uplift women: www.about-face.org

A must-have link if you regret moving into a HOA: http://www.ahrc.com/new/index.php/src/home

The name of this speaks for itself: http://www.americanrightsatwork.org/

Peacemaking and conflict resolution: http://www.beyondintractability.org/

Demanding mandatory labeling for genetically engineered products: http://www.thecampaign.org/

CASPIAN--Because it's none of Big Brother's business how you shop: http://www.nocards.org/

Putting the brakes on unfettered commercialization: http://www.commercialalert.org/

No war, no death penalty, no abortion, no euthanasia, no poverty, no violence: www.consistent-life.org

I think we're ALL on board with this cause! http://cfmidwifery.org/index.aspx

Lobbying and advocacy with Quaker affiliation: http://www.fcnl.org/index.htm

Demanding further research on and informed consent for human ova extraction: http://www.handsoffourovaries.com/

I can't believe nobody posted this yet!







http://www.momsrising.org/

Ethical physicians who refuse to kowtow to Big Pharma: www.nofreelunch.org

Advocates for consumer health, rights, and safety: http://www.organicconsumers.org/

For pro-lifers who don't fit in with the movement's conservative majority:
http://prolife.liberals.com/

Save your community. Fight sprawl! http://www.sprawl-busters.com/


----------



## Turquesa

Dear Outraged _Sick-o_ Viewers . . .

Feel free to add more!

To track health care legislation in your state: http://www.ncsl.org/programs/health/universalhealth.htm

For National Single-Payer Health Care:
http://www.michaelmoore.com/sicko/what-can-i-do/
http://www.pnhp.org/
http://www.americanhealthcarereform.org/
http://www.uhcan.org/

Arkansas: http://www.arkgreens.org/SinglePayer.html

California: http://singlepayernow.net/
http://www.healthcareforall.org/
http://www.guaranteedhealthcare.org/

Colorado: http://healthcareforallcolorado.org/

Connecticut: http://cthealth.server101.com/
http://www.universalhealthct.org/

Idaho: http://idahohealthcareforall.org/

Kentucky: http://www.kyhealthcare.org/voices/garrett_adams

Maryland: http://www.healthcareforall.com/HTML1.phtml

Massachusetts: http://www.masscare.org/
http://www.massnurses.org/single_payer/index.htm

Minnesota: http://muhcc.org/

Missouri: http://www.mosp.us/

Montana: http://healthmontana.net/geeklog/public_html/

North Carolina: http://www.healthcareforallnc.org/redirect.cfm

Ohio: http://www.spanohio.org/

Oregon: http://www.healthcareforalloregon.org/faq.html

Texas: http://www.healthcareforalltexas.org/

Utah: http://www.utahhealthalliance.org/

Vermont: http://www.vthca.org/

Wisconsin: http://www.wisconsinhealth.org/index.html


----------



## Buddhamom

This deals with the horrors that happen to children left unattended in and around cars. They have great tips to help prevent the unthinkable.

www.kidsandcars.org


----------



## KK Slider

Maybe it's been mentioned already but *UNICEF* has started pushing infant genital mutilation as part of the World Health Organization's movement toward circumcision in Africa. Myself and several friends had to withdraw our support after learning that, which is a shame, I grew up with UNICEF in my classrooms each year as a kid and I liked donating.

Amnesty International has also said that they will not support any anti-MGM activities.


----------



## joyrises

Resources & network for positive community-based response to climate change, peak oil, and the economic shakedown.... www.transitionus.org.

There are many local Transition groups, and new ones forming frequently- you can check on the site if there's one in your area.


----------



## ssh

I didn't see this one listed http://www.polarisproject.org/ . They combat human trafficking.


----------



## canadianhippie

http://whyprohibition.ca/

MÉDECINS SANS FRONTIÈRES


----------



## illinoisgranny

I'm giving the website of a group who fights to keep our children with us and is dedicated to fighting Child Protective Services from wrongfully removing children into foster care. They are the American Family Rights Association:

http://www.familyrightsassociation.com/


----------



## tri31

I wasn't sure where to post this. I just watched this movie on netflix

http://www.quantumactivist.com/

As an activist I thought it an important perspective. Our subconscious conditioning must be brought to light.


----------



## mamatochubchub

Most important of all organizations (this cause trumps the rest):

www.350.org

The Climate Catastophe Cometh!


----------

